# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Principata e Arberit loje shqip online

## Marinbarleti

Pershendetje
nqs ju pelqen eposi i Skenderbeut dhe historia e tij, sapo eshte hapur Principata e Kastriotit ne http://www.mbreteriterilindjes.com loje e perkthyer shqip me plot 130000 lojtare ne gjith europen. Loja zhvillohet ne 1454 dhe perfshin te gjithe mbreterite te kohes. Un bashke me nje grup shqiptaresh hapem edhe mbreterine e Arberit tani jemi 50 vete.
Vraponi burra bashkohuni me ne, koha nuk pret dhe turqit po vijne. Na gjeni ne Lezhe duke themeluar lidhjen e Lezhes.

----------


## mendimi

mire bre njeri po e paski bere ate dizajn katastrofe, spata shanc mu regjistru pi reklamav dhe fushat nuk shihen fare. E provova anglisht po nuk mundesha te Arberia. Beni nje zgjidhje te fushave te regjistrimit dhe tregoni cfare loje eshte vetem me numra apo shihet fare lufte.

----------


## Marinbarleti

provo edhe nje here sigurish ke plotesuar gabim ndonje gje...
http://www.mbreteriterilindjes.com/i...eu-gratuit.htm

----------


## Dora e zez

si duhet te regjistrohem ??

----------


## Slimshaddy

Lool bukur qe paskemi perkthy i loj te pakten shyqyr :P.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Postoni naj foto t kesaj loje se mu sme bon me u rregjistru :@

----------


## mendimi

nuk di per juve por une sjam tu pas shanc mu regjistru. Nuk kam plotesuar asgje gabim, por nje reklam me del perpara nuk me dalin rreshtat per mi plotesu. Ne te gjitha gjuhet tjera eshte ne rregull vetem shqip jo. U regjistrova gjermanisht por hina ne nje mbreteri tjeter jo te arberit. Ose rregullojeni ate flash player qe nuk shfaq rreshtat ose me tregoni si duhet te nderroj mbreteri. Me thote denoheni me vdekje hahah.

----------


## Marinbarleti

po habitem qe paskeni probleme sepse kto dite jane rregjisturar  60 shqiptar dhe Principata po popullohet dhe asnje nuk me tha se kishte probleme.
Do kontrolloj vete dhe do flas me adminin.
Loja eshte shum interesante, si qytet te pare te Principates se Kastriotit kemi Lezhen 
me rradhe do hapen dhe qytetet e tjera ( sa me shum lojtare te jemi aq me shum do zhvillohet) do Krijohen edhe Principatat e Dukagjineve, Muzakave, Arianteve etj.
Pra loja ka shum histori ne mes.

----------


## genti1972

mirmbrema .edhe  une kam problem  shtyp rregjistrohuni dhe pastaj s'me dalin kuadratat e mbushjes .

----------


## LaCosTa

Une u rregjistrova dhe kam fillu me lujt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marinbarleti

dje pasdite kishte pas problem, si duket adminent kan modifikuar diçka.
Na falni se loja eshte hapa para nji jave ne shqip dhe ka ca difekte te vogla.
Tani funsionon mire se e kontrollova.
Postoni ktu emrat  personazhete qe keni qe tju ndihmojme.
po patet probleme ose pyetje kontaktoni ne loje: pkisi , 3eltiran ose lukreziaaugusta

----------


## GeNi_25

Mund te na shpjegoj ndokush se si luhet? Kam 24 ore qe jam regjistruar dhe nuk di si t'ia nis dhe nga t'ia nis.

----------


## derjansi

duhet te jeni tu perdor mozilla firefox se me internet explorer nuk rregjistrohesh dot

un u rregjistrova po spo di se si me lujt, shum e gatrrushme ishte.

----------


## Marinbarleti

perdorni firefox me mire,
loja duket e ngaterruar ne fillim por pastaj te apasionon.
Qe neser do kemi dhe forumin e lojes shqip per tju ndihmuar.

----------


## frank001

bobobo. une u rregjistrova por po vdes per buke se sdi me e lujt. ja kom fut kot edhe me ka ik dhe dita kot se jam tu lyp. po koha ku shifet. a ka kohe ore ose noj gje te tille. me u orientu nojcik.

----------


## eltiran

Pershendetje te gjithve

Po ju them disa rregulla te lojes qe te ngjiteni sa me shpejt ne level 1..

1.Kur te rregjistroheni esht mir te vini te njejten emer qe do perdorni ne loj dhe te sponsori se keshtu ju jipen 10 lek..(kjo gje nuk esht e domosdoshme por ju ndihmon te ngjeteni sa me shpejt)
2. Nuk do prishni lek fare duke bler gjera ..
3.Duhet te punoni se zben 2 dit ne kish ,, te shtypni aty ku thot rroga 5lek dhe 1 pik fame...
4.Duhet te mblidhni 90 lek  ...

Keto 4 gjerat jan me kryesoret por gjet ketyre ditve duhet te hani dhe buk ...per te kursyer sa me shum lek do e beni keshtu :

Diten e par qe do futeni ne loj mos hani buk fare ...
Diten e dyt do hani....
Diten e tret do hani....
Diten e kater nuk do hanidhe kshu me rrall....
E vetmja menyr qe te ngjiteni sa me shpejt esht kjo....
Per me shum kontaktoni me userat e tjer ne loj Pkisi , 3ltiran ose lukreziaaugusta

----------


## eltiran

> bobobo. une u rregjistrova por po vdes per buke se sdi me e lujt. ja kom fut kot edhe me ka ik dhe dita kot se jam tu lyp. po koha ku shifet. a ka kohe ore ose noj gje te tille. me u orientu nojcik.



Jo jo cdo levizje qe behet nuk  ndryshon me,,serveri i lojes ndryshon cdo 24 or ...

Qe kshu i bie diten tjeter te beni levizje te tjera.. prandaj me me pak kujdes...

Ndiq udhezimet qe shkrujta me lart..

----------


## GeNi_25

1. Kur thote : "Kliko ne flamurin e vendit ku banon" nuk me del flamuri shqiptar?

2. Kur psh filloj pune ne miniere, pas sa oresh te kthehem ne com dhe te filloj nje tjeter aktivitet dmth sa ore zgjat puna dhe a ka ndikim nese com e fik apo e le ndezur?

----------


## presHeva-Lee

mvjen mir qe paska ksi loje po pres sa me shpejt te regjiostrohem

----------


## presHeva-Lee

qka duhet te bej ne fillim sepse nuk di qka tia nisi mund te me 3goj diksuh se si duhet te luaj

----------

